# conesville coal lands



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

fished last weekend,man was it good fishing . nice big fat gills , not like fishing in the portage lakes, where there are alot of dinks & pressure. found some ponds that are killers.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

The unfortunate part about Conesville is that they destroyed my favorite lake for safety reasons. The only way to get to this lake was to follow a creek bed until you came to about a 10' high beaver dam. We would climb up the dam and fish the awesome pond with standing timber all around... always had great numbers.

The only other pond I have tried is actually a small chain of ponds. We hiked probably 2 miles on a clear-cut path, which turned no-so-clear when you get to the ponds. Clarity was always amazing, and so was the fishing.


----------



## deadhead (Apr 10, 2004)

yes i know about the hiking, some times i have to machety my into some spots.


----------



## Jinkrott (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm hoping that someone might help direct me a little to a couple ponds to try in the Conesville pond area. I live west of the Johnstown area and my wife and I drove all around Coshocton trying to locate any of the ponds. I had a map of the area from the internet as well as another from "Sportsman's Southern Ohio Fishing Map Guide" (which actually shows the same map as the one obtained on the internet) and the maps seemed to have incorrect road directions. I did find one pond just west off RT. 83 . However, I tried driving east off 83 on T 276 and T280 and didn't see anything. Then, we went back into Coshocton and drove several miles east on 541 and nothing seemed to fit with the directions on the map. Any help regarding directions off 83 or 541 would really be appreciated. I'm a kayaker and wader and fish for bass in the Kokosing, Olentangy and many ponds in the area. I've also hunted in the AEP recreation area many years ago. It would be fun to do some exploring in the Conesville Coal Lands if you wouldn't mind sharing how to get started. Thanks very much for any help you care to share.


----------

